# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending July 18, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales were fully steady. Persistent rains are
causing problems for producers. Inquiry and demand has been light to moderate.
Pellets sales were fully steady. Demand and trade activity was moderate to very
good.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-200.00/ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00/ton Round bales 85.00/ton. Straw
Large Square bales 60.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 125.00-130.00.
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 215.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00/ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
210.00-215.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, Producers continue to battle persistent rains. Demand is
very good and trade activity brisk.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 190.00 -------------
Premium ------------- 180.00-200.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00 -------------
Good ------------- 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 210.00-215.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------

=======================================================================
Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more
than 10% grass)

Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula.
**TDN calculated using the western formula.
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100%
& 90%). Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of
Sale (usage).
=======================================================================
Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines

Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Low Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence
hay price or value more than testing results.
=======================================================================
Hay Quality Designations physical descriptions:

Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra
leafy. Factors indicative of very high nutritive content.
Hay is excellent color and free of damage.

Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in
grass hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of
a high nutritive content. Hay is green and free of damage.

Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes
and early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed,
free of damage other than slight discoloration.

Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in
grass hays, moderate or below leaf content, and generally
coarse stemmed. Hay may show light damage.

Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes
or mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category
could include hay discounted due to excessive damage and heavy
weed content or mold. Defects will be identified in market
reports when using this category.
=======================================================================

Source: USDA NE Dept of Ag Market News, Kearney, NE (308) 237-7579
Greg Harrison, Market Reporter
24 Hour Recorded Market Reports - (308) 234-1059
Website: www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/wh_gr310.txt


----------

